# Updated VISP



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I updated my VISP with more silver bits

Wheels- H Son Plus- Novatec hubs- I built the wheels myself.....
Cranks- 165mm Dura Ace 7410
Cog- Dura Ace
Bars- Profile T2 bars cut down and the center section stripped and polished
Stem- Velo Orange- sweet- I love the no spacer look
Brake- Dura Ace 7700 front

It's just about done....I'm going to change the seat post clamp and headset to silver...


----------



## axlenut (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice! Makes me think of the Neil Young song: "Long May You Run"

We've been through
some things together
With trunks of memories
still to come
We found things to do
in stormy weather
Long may you run.

Long may you run.
Long may you run.
Although these changes
have come
With your chrome heart shining
in the sun
Long may you run.

Later, Axlenut


----------



## Dan Hickey (Oct 10, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## boleiro (Jun 11, 2010)

Looks awesome, really like the cockpit section, very tight. I'm debating on H plus Sons and Velocity's for my build, this is definitely a move towards the H+S.

great idea, stripping and polishing the center bar section. was it the typical black aluminum out of box?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

boleiro said:


> Looks awesome, really like the cockpit section, very tight. I'm debating on H plus Sons and Velocity's for my build, this is definitely a move towards the H+S.
> 
> great idea, stripping and polishing the center bar section. was it the typical black aluminum out of box?


Thanks...yeah the bars where anodized black.....A couple applications of Easy Off oven cleaner and some metal polish.....


----------



## bb1mina (Jul 21, 2010)

dave,

nice stem!

btw, what bottom bracket length did you use to make the dura-ace double ring crankset work (for fixed-gear/ SS chainline)?

the reason i ask is because i saw a lot of those dura-ace cranksets for sale for a little less than 120$and i'm thinking of getting one 

also, pardon me for mentioning this, i just couldn't help but wonder if that car on the roofdeck is just a decoration of some sort


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

bb1mina said:


> dave,
> 
> nice stem!
> 
> ...


The BB is the 7410 BB that the crank was designed for...It has a 103mm spindle...perfect chainline with the inside position

Yeah the car on the roof is a decoration.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Are those DA SPD-R pedals? Can't even find shoes drilled for those any more.

We've got an NOS pair in stock minus cleats. We'd let them go cheap. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

damn, Dave ...... that is really a sweet ride! 

What bike's coming to Indy in June?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

JustTooBig said:


> damn, Dave ...... that is really a sweet ride!
> 
> What bike's coming to Indy in June?


Still up in the air...If I go fixed, it will be this one....it's very comfortable...If I go single speed, it will be my nickel plated bike...I'm using both as travel bikes and as don't want to risk shipping the 3Renshos

I'm thinking this course will be perfect for fixed....


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> Still up in the air...If I go fixed, it will be this one....it's very comfortable...If I go single speed, it will be my nickel plated bike...I'm using both as travel bikes and as don't want to risk shipping the 3Renshos
> 
> I'm thinking this course will be perfect for fixed....


I'll actually go ride the loop with Len in the next few weeks and I'll have some better feedback, but I agree that if there was ever a fixie-friendly loop, that would be it!

I may go fixie for that weekend also. I have to duck out for a little bit to go race at the velodrome on Sat morning anyway, and I'm thinking about just riding my road fixie for 24HoB.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Dave, I like this version much better!


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Richard said:


> Are those DA SPD-R pedals? Can't even find shoes drilled for those any more.
> 
> We've got an NOS pair in stock minus cleats. We'd let them go cheap. PM me if you're interested.


I use those pedals on all of my road bikes and I have a pair ready Cinelli buy it this summer. I find cleats at Performance (minus the parts that attaches to the outside of the cleats). I just use the mountain bike cleats and they work fine. My reason is because I ride road, My reason is because I ride MTB and road. I don't want to use a different designed pedal system. In fact I saw a pair of NOS SPD-Rs with cleats about two month ago on EBay......


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> I updated my VISP with more silver bits
> 
> Wheels- H Son Plus- Novatec hubs- I built the wheels myself.....
> Cranks- 165mm Dura Ace 7410
> ...


I laugh at Visp threads. A buddy of mine had one like two years ago. He used to talk about how great the bike really was. Everyone on fixed dissed him for buying an EBay frame. Now many of those "haters" are riding them. Haha!!


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

terbennett said:


> I laugh at Visp threads. A buddy of mine had one like two years ago. He used to talk about how great the bike really was. Everyone on fixed dissed him for buying an EBay frame. Now many of those "haters" are riding them. Haha!!



I'll speculate -- with a high degree of confidence -- that Hickey wasn't one of those 'haters'.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

JustTooBig said:


> I'll speculate -- with a high degree of confidence -- that Hickey wasn't one of those 'haters'.


Yeah....I must of missed that post....eBay frames aren't for everyone but they sure make fun project bikes...


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

The polished rims look great.

How did the white rims hold up with the brake pads? Did the paint ever wear down?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

f3rg said:


> The polished rims look great.
> 
> How did the white rims hold up with the brake pads? Did the paint ever wear down?


The white paint held up great.....carbon pads are the way to go with non-machined rims


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

Dave Hickey said:


> The white paint held up great.....carbon pads are the way to go with non-machined rims


Cool. I may have to give this a try someday.


----------



## Andz (Feb 26, 2011)

Would this SRAM Crankset on ebay work with this frame?

NEW SRAM 
S100 SPLINED TRACK 
170 MM x 48T CRANKSET
and FREE BOTTOM BRACKET 

Thanks


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Sure it would..no problem


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

really, really nice!


----------



## Andz (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks Dave,

I just want to make sure that this SRAM bottom bracket will work before I buy it: 

68mm x 108mm Truvativ Powerspline

The Visp Gt-Dragon says 103mm or 107mm. Would this SRAM BB still work? Sorry for the repeated question..Just want to make sure..Appreciate it..

By the way your bike looks awesome!! Reminds me of the Yamaguchi Kilo Pursuit Frame.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

The wheels look great. It makes me want some bling wheels for my Kogswell since I hate the Alex rims that are on it.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Andz said:


> Thanks Dave,
> 
> I just want to make sure that this SRAM bottom bracket will work before I buy it:
> 
> ...


The BB shell is 68mm...that's all that counts...The length is a function of the crankset....YOu won't have any issue using the 108 bb with this frame


----------



## Andz (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks Dave appreciate it very much!


----------

